# Seerosensuche



## Jomo (9. Nov. 2016)

Hallo,

momentan plane ich die Bepflanzung für unseren neu angelegten Teich. Eigentlich ist das ja eine tolle Aufgabe aber in Punkto Seerose(n) fühle ich mich etwas überfordert. So viele Sorten und eine ist hübscher als die andere. 

Vor allem aber finde ich selten Bilder, auf denen man die Pflanze in Proportion zum ganzen Teich sehen kann. Meist ist nur die Blüte selbst abgebildet und man sieht vielleicht noch etwas vom Blatt. Oder ich finde tolle Teichbilder mit hübschen Seerosen, doch leider keine Angabe um welche Sorte es sich handelt. Das macht es schwierig die Richtige zu finden. Nehme ich lieber eine kleine oder eine mittelgroße Seerose? Oder eine mittelgroße mit einer kleinen Sorte kombiniert? Wirken die kleinen zu popelig oder vielleicht sogar genau richtig im Maßstab zu einem eher kleineren Teich? Was meint Ihr?

Unser Teich hat ca. 60 qm Fläche. Was die Pflanzhöhe angeht so kann ich von -10 bis -50 cm eigentlich alles anbieten. Die Seerose(n) sollte winterhart, blühfreudig und robust sein. Das Blatt grün. Was die Farbe betrifft, bin ich relativ offen, schön finde ich alle. Bei mehreren Sorten, sollte eventuell eine dabei sein, die weiß ist oder einen hohen Weißanteil hat. Welche Seerose oder welche Kombination würdet Ihr empfehlen? 

Außerdem: Pflanzt Ihr eure Seerosen als Einzelpflanzen oder in Gruppen zu mehren Pflanzen? 

Ich wäre froh, wenn mir da jemand weiter helfen könnte.

Liebe Grüße
Johanna


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Nov. 2016)

http://www.seerosenforum.de/wsSorten/ClydeIkins/ClydeIkins.aspx
Ist zwar noch mehr Auswahl, aber zumeist nicht nur Blütenbilder, sondern auch ein Übersichtsbild


----------



## Jomo (9. Nov. 2016)

Danke, Totto! Die ist wunderschön! Kommt umgehend auf meine Liste.

Die Seite kannte ich bereits, aber die linke Seite mit der Namensauswahl wird bei mir sonderbar dargestellt und daher war ich da immer nur, wenn ich direkt über die Suche Bilder zu einer Sorte gesucht habe. Leider fehlt auch da meist ein totalerer Blick (ganzer Teich). Aber ich glaube, ich weiss jetzt was ich mache. Nächstes Frühjahr bestelle ich jeweils eine kleine und eine mittlere Sorte und schau mal, wie das schon rein vom Blatt her in unserem Teich aussieht. Mir fehlt da einfach die Erfahrung und das "Ansichtsmaterial"  

Liebe Grüße
Johanna


----------



## mitch (9. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Johanna,

schau mal bei unserem Werner vorbei: http://www.nymphaion.de/

da hab ich auch meine - defekter Link entfernt - her


----------



## Tottoabs (9. Nov. 2016)

Jomo schrieb:


> Mir fehlt da einfach die Erfahrung und das "Ansichtsmaterial"


Du hast noch den ganzen Winter dich durch die Seerosenbeiträge hier zu klicken.
Gib lieber 10 Euro mehr aus und kauf dir etwas richtig Schönes als das du irgend was billiges aus dem Baumarkt kaufst.
Die oben verlinkte Clyde Ikins habe ich selbst.
Bin aber auch immer noch schwer am überlegen, was ich mir noch kaufen soll. Kann höchstens noch eine oder zwei unter bringen.




Nymphaea `Clyde Ikins 2015.07.16 009.jpg

 

[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/nymphaea-gloriosa-2015-08-07-023-jpg.176140/?temp_hash=b9b0b6d9035243d40322cfab7d675cdb']Nymphaea Gloriosa 2015.08.07 023.jpg im Frühjahr[/URL]





Nymphaea Gloriosa 2015.08.07 023.jpg im Herbst




Nymphaea Froebeli 2015.08.07 025.jpg






Nymphaea `vom Aldi`2015.07.11 023.jpg


----------



## Jomo (10. Nov. 2016)

Hi,

@mitch:
__ Sioux ist sehr schön. Gehören sowohl die großen als auch die kleinen Blätter, die man auf deinem Bild sieht zu dieser Sorte oder sind das zwei verschiedene?
Nymphaion durchforste ich übrigens schon seit Tagen ;-) , ebenso das Forum aber das brachte mich beides nicht wirklich weiter. Es gibt einfach zu viele wunderhübsche Blütenfotos, da wird ma ja verrückt .

@Tottoabs:
Wow, tolle Fotos! Danke! 'Gloriosa' ist super, genauso 'Clyde Ikins' aber die anderen sind auch nicht schlecht *lach*...Auf jeden Fall kaufe ich bei einem richtigen "Seerosengärtner" und nicht im Baumarkt oder Aldi. Das heißt aber auch, dass ich online kaufen und daher von Fotos ausgehen muss. Als ich oben schrieb, mir fehle "Ansichtsmaterial" meinte ich damit reale Pflanzen, Bilder gibt es ja in Hülle und Fülle, jedoch meist ohne Relation zum Teich. Ist auch verständlich, wer schon kleine, bzw. mittelgroße Seerosen hat/kennt, für den ist klar, wie das in seinem Teich in etwa wirken wird. Ich kenne aber nur die großen Seerosen (vom benachbarten See hier).

Aber ich mach es tatsächlich zu kompliziert, glaube ich. Ich suche mir eine kleine und eine mittlere Sorte aus und schau dann mal weiter. Ist nur so schwer, sich zu entscheiden .
Klar, ich hab noch den ganzen Winter, wobei ich noch jede Menge andere Pflanzensorten recherchieren muss für die ganzen neuen Beete (welche Fargesia-, Juniperus-, Miscanthussorte, etc.).  Bin damit jetzt seit ca. 2 Wochen beschäftigt und langsam dreht sich mir das Hirn vor lauter Informationen und Möglichkeiten.

Viele liebe Grüße und ganz lieben Dank für Eure Anregungen!
Johanna


----------



## Gollum603 (10. Nov. 2016)

Hi Johanna,

wir haben unsere Seerosen bei Jörg Petrowsky gekauft:
https://www.seerosensorten.de/

Die Kosten zwar etwas mehr, aber es gibt dort echt schöne und auch seltene Sorten.
Die Lieferung ist schnell und die Qualität der gelieferten Pflanzen ist senstationell.


----------



## Jomo (10. Nov. 2016)

@Gollum603: danke für Deinen Hinweis. Auf meiner Liste befinden sich bislang schon einige Sorten, die ich nur bei diesem Anbieter finden konnte, aber ich war mir nicht sicher, ob ich dort ordern sollte. 
Gut gefällt mir, dass auf dieser Website bei allen Sorten Größenangaben zu Blüten und Blättern gegeben werden, die Steckbriefe sind generell sehr ausführlich. Dafür sind die Texte zu den Seerosen bei Nymphaion wiederum sehr liebenswert geschrieben. Generell machen beide Händler/Gärtner einen sehr guten Eindruck, ebenso gefällt mir: [DLMURL="http://www.seerosenkulturen.de/index.php/seerosen-shop.html"]Seerosenkulturen Berthold[/DLMURL]. Über diese Seerosengärtnerei (glaube bereits seit den 50er Jahren?)  habe ich irgendwann einmal einen TV-Bericht gesehen und merkte mir den Namen, weil mir der Familienbetrieb sehr sympathisch war.

Liebe Grüße
Johanna


----------



## mitch (10. Nov. 2016)

Jomo schrieb:


> __ Sioux ist sehr schön. Gehören sowohl die großen als auch die kleinen Blätter, die man auf deinem Bild sieht zu dieser Sorte


1. bild = Sioux Blätter 
2. bild = Sioux + ? Blätter
i


----------



## Jomo (10. Nov. 2016)

@mitch : danke. Sieht gut aus, mit den unterschiedlichen Blattgrößen!


----------



## Jomo (10. Nov. 2016)

Übrigens: die seerosen.org Seite wird nun auch auf meinem Rechner ohne Störungen dargestellt. Falls das zufällig mit diesem Thread hier zusammen hängen sollte: Ein dickes Danke von mir!


----------



## Tottoabs (10. Nov. 2016)

Jomo schrieb:


> Texte zu den Seerosen bei Nymphaion wiederum sehr liebenswert geschrieben.


Also, außer die vom Aldi, welche ich schon hatte habe ich die weiteren von Nymphaion. Ich schätze aber ich werde noch ein eine oder zwei Aussuchen und ggf auch wo anders kaufen.


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Nov. 2016)

Hallo Johanna,
wenn ich nächstes Jahr fleißig bin, werde ich im Sommer auch ein paar Rhizome im Flohmarkt abieten  (und ich werde nicht der Einzige sein). Wenn Du eine große Artenvielfalt willst, dann kauf' Dir langsam wachsende, und sei nicht frustriert über Ausfälle. Je wärmer das Wasser übers Jahr, und je flacher das Wasser (die minimale Tiefe kann ich leider nicht benennen, aber unterhalb -30 cm ist das Wachstum deutlich gebremst), um so besser gedeihen die Seerosen (so sie gut genug gedüngt sind, oder anderweitig Nährstoffe bekommen).
Schnellwüchsige Arten würde ich vermeiden, die machen einfach nur Arbeit. Die oben genannten Beispiele und Quellen finde ich toll, außer im Flohmarkt habe ich bei Wener/Nymphaion gekauft.


----------



## Tottoabs (11. Nov. 2016)

Ach Traumseerosen da solltest auch mal schauen da sind Winterharte (Hardy) welche die einen plätten können. 
Die Tropischen benötigen auch im Winter warmes Wasser. Klick dich da mal durch die Seiten.

http://traumseerose.de/angebote/


----------



## mitch (11. Nov. 2016)

Jomo schrieb:


> ... einen TV-Bericht gesehen



den womöglich:




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOf_Ef8UBws_


----------



## Jomo (11. Nov. 2016)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Johanna,
> wenn ich nächstes Jahr fleißig bin, werde ich im Sommer auch ein paar Rhizome im Flohmarkt abieten  (und ich werde nicht der Einzige sein).



Danke, Rolf, die Sache mit dem Flohmarkt finde ich klasse, da bin ich wenn alles gut geht, gerne mit dabei! Handelt/Tauscht Ihr da auch andere Pflanzen? Ich habe dieses Jahr jede Menge Orleander-Babys gezogen, falls die gut über den Winter kommen, wäre ich froh, davon ein paar abzugeben. Auch ansonsten fallen in meinem kleinen Gewächshaus immer wieder Pflanzen an, die ich in dieser Menge gar nicht brauche.
Allerdings fürchte ich, dass ich es nicht schaffe, mit den ersten Seerosen bis zum nächsten Sommer zu warten. Nachdem wir es nach dem ganzen Gebaue dieses Jahr nicht mehr geschafft haben, den Teich zu bepflanzen, freue ich mich wie wahnsinnig aufs Frühjahr!



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Johanna,
> Wenn Du eine große Artenvielfalt willst, dann kauf' Dir langsam wachsende, und sei nicht frustriert über Ausfälle. Je wärmer das Wasser übers Jahr, und je flacher das Wasser (die minimale Tiefe kann ich leider nicht benennen, aber unterhalb -30 cm ist das Wachstum deutlich gebremst), um so besser gedeihen die Seerosen (so sie gut genug gedüngt sind, oder anderweitig Nährstoffe bekommen).
> Schnellwüchsige Arten würde ich vermeiden, die machen einfach nur Arbeit.


 
Ja, dass wuchsfreudige Seerosen alles zuwuchern, habe ich schon gelesen. Mein Favorit ist allerdings gerade eine mittelstark wachsende Sorte: Nymphaea 'Fritz Junge'.
Da ich die Lichtverhältnisse am Teich - insgesamt übers Jahr verteilt  - eher als halbschattig als als (voll)sonnig wahrnehme habe ich meine Suche erstmal auf Sorten beschränkt, die auch mit weniger Sonne leben können (sollen). Dazu wollte ich Nymphaea 'Hermine' kombinieren und eventuell (um zu sehen, ob die Lage nicht doch sonniger ist, als erwartet) Nymphaea 'Albatros'. Diese Sorten schienen mir, nach den Bildern die ich sah, ähnlich in der Wuchsform. Spaßeshalber möchte ich noch eine weiße und eine rosa oder pinke Mini-Sorte dazu pflanzen. Wahrscheinlich [DLMURL="http://www.seerosen.org/reload.htm?T/Tetragona_siberia/Tetragona_siberia.html"]Nymphaea 'tetragona'[/DLMURL] und [DLMURL="http://www.nymphaion.de/seerosen/seerosen-winterhart/kleine-sorten/1186/nymphaea-pygmaea-rubra-winterharte-seerose"]Nymphaea ‚__ Pygmaea Rubra‘[/DLMURL]. Soweit zumindest der momentane Stand der Planung ;-). Was meint Ihr dazu?



Tottoabs schrieb:


> Ach Traumseerosen da solltest auch mal schauen da sind Winterharte (Hardy) welche die einen plätten können.
> Die Tropischen benötigen auch im Winter warmes Wasser. Klick dich da mal durch die Seiten.
> 
> http://traumseerose.de/angebote/



Danke für den Link. Den Shop kannte ich noch nicht. Da sind richtig tolle Sachen dabei! Von tropischen Seerosen werde ich aber erstmal die Finger lassen, mein kleines Gewächshaus platzt im Winter eh aus allen Nähten. :-(



mitch schrieb:


> den womöglich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, das war wohl der Beitrag.  Danke für den Link


----------



## samorai (11. Nov. 2016)

Wer saftige tiefe Farben mag sollte die einheimische Black Prinzess nehmen, es ist ein Wahnsinns dunkles Rot und bereitet mit Sicherheit viel Freude für den Betrachter.   Vorschlag zur "Güte" natürlich.


----------



## samorai (11. Nov. 2016)

Mit "einheimisch" meine ich natürlich Winterhart.
Also die Blauen bekommt man ab 25 €, 95€ ist schon etwas "wucher", das ist aber meine Meinung.


----------

